# Opinion(s) on Speeco splitter



## Arbortec01 (Nov 1, 2008)

I put up a post a few weeks ago to get opinions on splitters, appreciate the input. I am looking at purchasing a Speeco splitter. I have heard a lot of guys say that they have the 25 ton model and that it has enough power to split through some pretty big rounds. I will be splitting 20-30 cords a year (more in the future if the business grows and firewood can turn a profit for us) and I want to have the ability to split stuff that is up to 36-40 inches in diameter (Though the majority of what we split will be in the range of 12-24 inches in diameter). I cut it down to 16 inch lengths so I get 16 inch sticks; to give you guys an idea of the size logs I'll be splitting. Should I go with the 25 ton, or will I want something a little bigger like the 28 or even the 34 ton? I want to make sure I have enough beef to get the job done, but I am trying to be economical at the same time and don't want to pay for more than I need; Any input is appreciated.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 1, 2008)

Go big, son, go big. I have the 35 ton Huskee/Speeco, and it *WILL *stop on a big oak crotch. In fact, I BENT mine on a big oak crotch. Speeco repaired it no charge, but I was down for a month. Mind you, I'm happy with the splitter, but I would be hurting with anything smaller. My wood is just too big.


Those who say their 22 ton Whatever has never seen wood it would not split, well, I'm sure they are telling the truth, but they just don't realize they haven't tried any tough wood.

If it's all straight grain, well seasoned wood, not too big, yeah, the smaller splitters will do.

If it's not, well, you need more force. It's that simple.


----------



## yukiginger (Nov 1, 2008)

*Opinions*

If I even had the possiblility of considering commercial use (higher output and all kinds of wood) I would opt for the larger model. If you are limited by your budget to a splitter in this range then fine (these aren't high production splitters but they aren't priced that way, either), but go with a 30 ton or bigger. I have a 22 ton for my use and it has split almost everything (some crotches are just not going to go) but I would go larger for not much more $$$ if I were depending on it for production.

MarkG


----------



## Dok (Nov 1, 2008)

Your volume is at the point where I would look closely at cycle times. If you are waiting an extra handful of seconds for every split it adds up to a lot of time after 25 cords. 
Dok


----------



## dnf0929 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ditto...I have a 22 ton Speeco and have no complaints whatsoever as a homeowner burning my 5 cords but now that I've started to sell some and plan on doing 30+ cords next year I'm putting it on craigslist in the next few weeks and most likely going with the Super Split but any of the quicker cycle commercial units will be a vast improvement. You may have to adjust your budget but you won't regret it. Good Luck!


----------



## Signoflife (Nov 1, 2008)

:agree2:


yukiginger said:


> If I even had the possiblility of considering commercial use (higher output and all kinds of wood) I would opt for the larger model. If you are limited by your budget to a splitter in this range then fine (these aren't high production splitters but they aren't priced that way, either), but go with a 30 ton or bigger. I have a 22 ton for my use and it has split almost everything (some crotches are just not going to go) but I would go larger for not much more $$$ if I were depending on it for production.
> 
> MarkG



:agree2: 
Yuki is correct, I totally agree so I repped you, I have the 22 ton model as well and even though I have split some real grain twisted pieces of elm, maple and beech and I have only found a few that have ever been a problem and slowed the unit right down, and only a couple blocks (out of thousands) that the machine couldn't split. So I just ripped them with a chain saw instead.

However in hind site I would have opted for splitter in the 30 ton range, especially if I was going to start selling wood. I have split lots of blocks 16" long and up to about 46" diameter in the vertical mode with no trouble for the machine, its the crotches and twisted grains that pose the problem. I find the bed height very nice and high on the speeco, I made up a couple shelves for either side of the splitting area and they are great. As long as I can lift the blocks I prefer horizontal splitting as it's easier to maneuver the blocks around. A log lift would probably be mint, but for my scenario it was hard to justify the extra $$$ for the models available around here that took a lift.

Oh one other thing, the only mechanical problem with the splitter is the return detent only works about 1 out of 20 times, but I don't mind as usually I don't want the ram going all the way back anyways.


----------



## A. Stanton (Nov 1, 2008)

Tech,
I don't think the Speeco will stand up to 30 cords of wood a year. In addition, if you are splitting that much wood, you should get a splitter that can use a 4 or 6-wedge. I would look else where because their biggest unit, the 35-toner, is only rated by them to be "light commercial." Having said that:


----------



## juice4020 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have an old 20 ton speeco and it is a good splitter but i split 99% of my stuff by hand ( I like to struggle) I cut around 20 cord a year. I am building a bigger / faster unit to mount to my tractor for the real big stuff the others are talking about. The speeco though has been a fantastic machine.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 1, 2008)

A. Stanton said:


> Tech,
> I don't think the Speeco will stand up to 30 cords of wood a year.





I don't see why not. It's built as solidly as many of the commercial grade splitters. Where _they_shine over the Speeco is in cycle time. That's not something you'll get out of the Speeco, unless you modify it. But if you do that, now your cost is up in the lower end of the commercial stuff.




A. Stanton said:


> In addition, if you are splitting that much wood, you should get a splitter that can use a 4 or 6-wedge.



Speeco will probably have an add on for that out within the next year. They're working on it.

However, it still isn't going to keep up with a Timberwolf!


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 2, 2008)

In the times that I have split large rounds, over 30" diameter, multiple parts to the pieces, like three leaders that grew together and such, the splitter pushed the wedge all the way through on the first pass, but due to wedge/foot height, it didn't cause the whole round to split in two, so rotating the round is necessary. 

The specs on mine:
Speeco
25 ton light commercial
33qt hydraulic fluid
5" cylinder
1.75" rod
Haldex pump
9.0hp I/C B/S

The wedge is too short, and so is the foot, for my preference, especially in vertical mode. Aside from that, it goes through everything I lay in the cradle. The foot plate is a solid mass of metal, unlike the newer styles that have cavities.
The amount of wood it could split annually, is up for debate I suppose, but this one has done over 50 cord so far, and will have done 100 cord total by the end of this winter, and no change in performance. All the wood for my personal use, is cut to 20-24" in length, still makes no difference.

As soon as a piece of wood stops the splitter in its cycle, I"ll let you guys know, don't hold yer breath though.


----------



## Arbortec01 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input- being new to the business I appreciate it a lot. I found a deal locally; they are offerring the 34 ton for 1849.99+ tax, I thought that sounded pretty reasonable, but then again I haven't looked too far and wide yet. What do you guys think?


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 3, 2008)

Something noteworty regarding my speeco splitter, its four years old, and the new ones I see, have much smaller hydraulic tanks, cavitous footplates, smaller cylinders. 
Speeco also was bought by another company, so what was, no longer is, and what's to come, can only be imagined. Hopefully doesn't get degraded any further.


----------



## obee1kubota (Dec 27, 2011)

*good deals on Speeco Splitters*

check this site out OMNI Mfg LLC


----------

